# Uber Claims That They Cover Insurance While You're Working



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

I've read a lot of discussions in this forum regarding insurance. This is a key concern. Some say all you need is your normal personal insurance. Others say that you have to have Commercial insurance. Uber says this:

http://newsroom.uber.com/2014/02/insurance-for-uberx-with-ridesharing/

Can anyone clarify? It looks to me from this page that Uber takes care of the needed commercial insurance while you are on the clock. Does this very by state perhaps? Otherwise I don't understand that the issue is.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

First,

Yes Uber has a policy while your online in different aspects. But your personal insurance company (maybe the finance company as well) do not allow you to operate your vehicle in a commercial manner. So that means if you wreck, they have a leg to stand on in denying your claim dropping you and tgrowing you into a high risk pool, similar to DUI offenders. 

Second

Ubers insurance carries a $1000 deductible. It also has limited coverage. If the accident is someone elses fault you will be covered. (If hit by another vehicle you would put the claim through thier insurance). If the accident is your fault, then the person you hit and your passenger is covered. But you and your vehicle are not. Person you hit can claim through Uber so can your passenger. But you are on the hook for your car damage and medical bills, since you cant claim through your personal insurance. 

Good luck.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

So what do people typically do in regard to insurance? Btw, I live in a 'no fault' state (CT) so I don't believe fault matters.


----------



## Fstampaholic (Sep 13, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> So what do people typically do in regard to insurance? Btw, I live in a 'no fault' state (CT) so I don't believe fault matters.


I had to quit because State Farm of Florida doesn't cover you if an accident occurs while "carrying persons for a charge" in your personal vehicle. It's a violation of contract and could result in cancellation of insurance. The risk is too high and certainly not worth loosing your license and registration as well.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Simon said:


> First,
> 
> Yes Uber has a policy while your online in different aspects. But your personal insurance company (maybe the finance company as well) do not allow you to operate your vehicle in a commercial manner. So that means if you wreck, they have a leg to stand on in denying your claim dropping you and tgrowing you into a high risk pool, similar to DUI offenders.
> 
> ...


Excellent diagnosis of Uber's insurance methods!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> It looks to me from this page that Uber takes care of the needed commercial insurance while you are on the clock.


Get the policy and read it. This is what is/is not covered by Uber.

Commercial 
Liability -- Uber - James River policy covers your passengers and the "other driver(s) medical and property damage. It is in effect during the time you are on your way to pickup passengers until you drop them off.
Collision/Comprehensive/Medical (Driver) NONE That is for you to purchase on your own.

Ride-share insurance is a personal policy that will cover you when you are on the app waiting for a ping. When you get the ping, Uber's insurance kicks as I mentioned above.

In many states if one's personal insurance is not aware that you are driving people for a charge, one risks cancellation of their insurance. I know some cabbies are taking pics of Uber drivers' license plates and turning them into an official that can check on whether or not the driver is carrying proper insurance.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Simon said:


> First,
> 
> Yes Uber has a policy while your online in different aspects. But your personal insurance company (maybe the finance company as well) do not allow you to operate your vehicle in a commercial manner. So that means if you wreck, they have a leg to stand on in denying your claim dropping you and tgrowing you into a high risk pool, similar to DUI offenders.
> 
> ...


This means that if your car is financed, the finance company will go after driver. That is why finance companies state in their contracts that cars are for personal use only, no commercial use.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

observer said:


> This means that if your car is financed, the finance company will go after driver. That is why finance companies state in their contracts that cars are for personal use only, no commercial use.


They can call the loan in too if they find out.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> So what do people typically do in regard to insurance? Btw, I live in a 'no fault' state (CT) so I don't believe fault matters.


I live in Ontario, Canada and we have "no fault" insurance. We had a recent case, described in the news as follows:
Tawfiqul Alam was driving a passenger in early June when he got into an accident on Queen St. A police report says that another vehicle drove through a red light on Woodbine Ave, crashing into Alam's vehicle. Both he and the passenger were taken to hospital. Alam's car is a write-off.

Source: http://www.newstalk1010.com/news/20...uberx-driver-in-insurance-trouble-after-crash​The way our no fault insurance typically works is that each driver's insurance pays for the driver's accident costs regardless of fault. Fault affects subsequent insurance premiums. But since Tawfiqul Alam was driving for Uber his insurance refused to pay the claim. Tawfiqul Alam's vehicle was a write-off and he suffered injuries during the accident (the driver's side of the vehicle was caved in). Uber refused to pay either and so the driver started a lawsuit against Uber. So the "no fault" insurance combined with UberX driving made things worse in this case. Instead of being compensated for an accident that was not his fault Tawfiqul Alam was in a bad position. Some background for US readers: although our government health plan will pay for hospital treatment and doctors' fees it typically does not cover the physiotherapy required for someone with soft tissue injuries to return to health. Also our Uber "insurance" is not primary as it is in some or all US states, but is contingent.

UberPeople forum member Actionjax claims (via an inside source of his) that this case was settled by Uber but there is no independent confirmation of this. Source: https://uberpeople.net/threads/back-in-the-news-again-uber-insurance.32590/page-16#post-458674

There is a thread devoted to this particular accident and the issue of insurance: *Back in the news again- Uber Insurance*


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

Simon said:


> Ubers insurance carries a $1000 deductible. It also has limited coverage. If the accident is someone elses fault you will be covered. (If hit by another vehicle you would put the claim through thier insurance). If the accident is your fault, then the person you hit and your passenger is covered. But you and your vehicle are not. Person you hit can claim through Uber so can your passenger. But you are on the hook for your car damage and medical bills, since you cant claim through your personal insurance.


Collision/Comp are matched by Uber policy to your personal policy in Stage 3. By definition, those insurance products don't have faults. Where did you get that information from?

This all assumes you have personal coverage that will deny, but not cancel you when an accident is reported App On (Farmers and State Farm, Currently)


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Get the policy and read it. This is what is/is not covered by Uber.
> 
> Commercial
> Liability -- Uber - James River policy covers your passengers and the "other driver(s) medical and property damage. It is in effect during the time you are on your way to pickup passengers until you drop them off.
> ...


I take a pic of every Uber/Lyft car I see. Then we send it to the State of Oregon.

We've had three cabs wrecked by Uber "partners" driving without proper insurance. Three cabs needed replacing on our dime.

If any one of you guys/gals got hit by an uninsured car, you'd be ticked too!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

This is the link to the insurance certificate drivers in Oregon are furnished. If anything those drivers were _underinsured_.

https://uber-regulatory-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/insurance/COIs/OR.pdf


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> I take a pic of every Uber/Lyft car I see. Then we send it to the State of Oregon.
> We've had three cabs wrecked by Uber "partners" driving without proper insurance. Three cabs needed replacing on our dime.
> If any one of you guys/gals got hit by an uninsured car, you'd be ticked too!


Why didn't Uber cover the three accidents?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

TomP said:


> Why didn't Uber cover the three accidents?


TomP . . . I would guess the drivers were not carrying a copy of the Uber insurance certificate and presented their personal insurance policies. Then again, I do not think phillipzx3 would admit the taxi drivers were at fault, not the Uber drivers. It would deflate his case to do so.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

TomP said:


> Why didn't Uber cover the three accidents?


No passengers in the cars. Uber only covers when you are in period 2 and 3.

We just had a 4th car hit yesterday


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> TomP . . . I would guess the drivers were not carrying a copy of the Uber insurance certificate and presented their personal insurance policies. Then again, I do not think phillipzx3 would admit the taxi drivers were at fault, not the Uber drivers. It would deflate his case to do so.


We have cameras that recorded the deed. Sorta hard to blame us when the Uber drivers get the ticket. One left the scene to pick up his passenger. To give credit where due....he came back, and was awarded a second ticket. 1st for running a stop sign, 2nd was for leaving the scene of an accident.

We've had plenty of wrecks that were our fault. But guess what...WE HAVE INSURANCE that covers us 24/7, 365 days a year.

You? ;-)


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> No passengers in the cars. Uber only covers when you are in period 2 and 3.
> 
> We just had a 4th car hit yesterday


so you had a collision with someone in their personal car and they tried to get uber to pay the bill?

sounds like a driver problem to me 

and 4 collisions with uber cars? doesn't anyone know how to drive where you are? seems like the statistics don't pan out to support your claims. You'd have to have a TON of accidents with non uber/lyft cars too.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Why are you being such a dipstick, phillipzx3?

Go back and research my posts to you for an answer your question.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

It's just for liability coverage re: riders and other vehicles. You are on your own to cover yourself and your vehicle


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Right on naplestom75 75! 
That is why DRIVERS need commercial collision/comprehensive to cover their expenses! Commercial will cover your personal, also.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael-MS said:


> Collision/Comp are matched by Uber policy to your personal policy in Stage 3


I want to see a certificate of insurance from Uber that states that, not a website. We each own our own business. Each of us needs to CYA ourselves! I do not depend on Uber unless I have a certificate in hand.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> No passengers in the cars. Uber only covers when you are in period 2 and 3.
> 
> We just had a 4th car hit yesterday


I see you are in Oregon. But Uber *claims *they have contingent coverage in Period 1 in Oregon and also that they check to see that drivers have insurance. So why wouldn't Uber cover a collision unless the driver cancelled his/her insurance coverage?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I think we all can agree that ubers insurance has some holes in it and should cover a "partner" from going online to going off line.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I think we all can agree that Uber's insurance has some holes in it and should cover a "partner" from going online to going off line.


Yes, I agree. I also think that understanding the holes in the existing claimed coverage can support making the insurance better. I did not mean to suggest that Uber's Oregon insurance is adequate. I think that the proposed state bill in Oregon for covering a "partner" from going online to going off line was a good idea except that the coverage limits should be higher. I understand that *Uber lobbied against this bill*.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

TomP said:


> Yes, I agree. I also think that understanding the holes in the existing claimed coverage can support making the insurance better. I did not mean to suggest that Uber's Oregon insurance is adequate. I think that the proposed state bill in Oregon for covering a "partner" from going online to going off line was a good idea except that the coverage limits should be higher. I understand that *Uber lobbied against this bill*.


of course they did. they want to dump the cost of the accident on the "partner".


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

I wasn't saying that


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I looked at the liability coverage for TX. It sure looks very similar to what the state requires for personal insurance coverage. It does not look "commercial" at all.

phillipzx3, What are the minimum requirements for commercial liability insurance in Oregon? I want to check what you carry with the certificate Uber provided Oregon drivers with. I will be checking with a local cabby for TX requirements while running errands today.

phillipzx3 there is such animosity between cabbies and Uber drivers in some areas, I go on defensive. It is a shame we cannot compliment each other. Check out Facebook at 
UBER NATIONWIDE STRIKE or #UberSTRIKE. We want better wages and treatment.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> so you had a collision with someone in their personal car and they tried to get uber to pay the bill?
> 
> sounds like a driver problem to me
> 
> and 4 collisions with uber cars? doesn't anyone know how to drive where you are? seems like the statistics don't pan out to support your claims. You'd have to have a TON of accidents with non uber/lyft cars too.


Well. Aren't you just the clever fellow. And yes, we do have a fair share of collisions with cars. Some are our fault, but most aren't.

Here's a punchline for your attempt at humor. We have proper insurance coverage in Oregon, Uber drivers don't.

See you in the funny papers. Or, if you're an Uber driver involved in a wreck, you'll be seen in court. Is it worth the gamble?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I looked at the liability coverage for TX. It sure looks very similar to what the state requires for personal insurance coverage. It does not look "commercial" at all.
> 
> phillipzx3, What are the minimum requirements for commercial liability insurance in Oregon? I want to check what you carry with the certificate Uber provided Oregon drivers with. I will be checking with a local cabby for TX requirements while running errands today.
> 
> ...


Why would you want better "wages" for a hobby? It's called "rideshare," not a taxi/livery service.

And if you want to be treated with respect by cab drivers, jump through the same hoops we have to. That means paying for a city plate ( Portland charges us $600 a year), a city drivers permit (Portland charges us $100.00 per year) and a minimum 1 million in coverage.

You want respect? Earn it! Why would I want to "compliment" a service that doesn't want to abide by the rules that we've had to go by for the last 7 decades?

You accepted the terms Uber offered. Live with it, or find a different venue for income. 
And please... do go on strike. It will be wonderful reading of all the people kicked off Uber while more desperate individuals sign up to take their place.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

phillipzx3 you took that quote completely out of context in my opinion. Stick with me here . . .

I read how cabs in the Portland fleet were totaled due to lack of insurance by an Uber driver. I checked the _auto commercial liability insurance_ Uber provides me and found it to be exactly the same as my personal insurance in bodily & property damage coverages._ This is another reason I want full commercial insurance.
_
My business as well as its registered name came into existence in 2012, a full two years before Uber was in Houston. Uber will become a part of my business when I find commercial insurance to cover it.

It does not matter what you call us drivers. We are no different from taxis in that we are transporting people for a fee. Uber changes our rate-per-mile (lower it) or their commission (raise it) "because it can."

The cities on the upper Eastern Coast and Las Vegas are paid close to, if not, $2 per mile.

Here are rates for other cities. . .
Dallas - 85 cents per mile
Orlando & two other cities in Florida -
75 cents per mile
Houston - $1.10 per mile

Uber promises on its ads a good wage. Then Uber needs to charge the riders a rate per mile where drivers can show a profit after deductions & taxes.

Hoops? I have been fingerprinted for an FBI background check -$45, have been through a DOT physical & drug test-$148, been through a state warrant check - $20, provided the city with my driving record from the DMV - $20,
And paid $11.01 for my TNC permit for one year.

There are drivers in Houston & local suburbs who did not go through the TNC process b/c Uber staff tells drivers the permit is needed _only if a driver picks up w/n the city of Houston or at one of the airports.
_
I have done what is expected of me by the city of Houston to drive on the Uber app. I am taking it one step further to obtain full commercial insurance on my vehicle.

Can _you respect _those drivers who comply with their city regulations (or at least me)? Austin drivers who are serious pay $300 per vehicle each year. In other words, not all of us are "hobbyists" as you prefer to refer to rideshare drivers.

Respectfully,
UNS


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

"Can _you respect _those drivers who comply with their city regulations (or at least me)? Austin drivers who are serious pay $300 per vehicle each year. In other words, not all of us are "hobbyists" as you prefer to refer to rideshare drivers."

We (I) have no problem with the Uber drivers that are properly insured.

"Uber promises on its ads a good wage. Then Uber needs to charge the riders a rate per mile where drivers can show a profit after deductions & taxes."

Uber lies. Everybody should know that by now.

"I have done what is expected of me by the city of Houston to drive on the Uber app. I am taking it one step further to obtain full commercial insurance on my vehicle."

I can respect that.  At least you're doing something NONE of the Portland Uber drivers are doing, with one exception...the Uber "Towncar" drivers. Uberblack isn't in Portland (yet), but the towncars are still required to carry the same policy as cabs/airport shuttles, etc. They're just getting UberX fees. That $300 a year I'll assume is what Houston chargers you for doing business as a livery service inside the city limits...like our city plate fee?

Please keep this in mind while we take civil jabs at each other...My concern is Portland, Oregon....where I live and work, not Houston, Texas. 

Uber drivers (should) know by now their personal policy is worthless in Portland. Our TV stations (now) know this. The City (now) know this. And the insurance companies (now) know they have drivers committing fraud. Any Uber driver involved in a wreck in Portland has more than his car to lose. We will take them to court and make an example of them. No Uber driver is going to brag (in this forum) that he lost his shirt doing the Uber gamble. Uber has deep pockets. But we have pretty deep pockets too. And Uber will NOT come to the defence of individual drivers.

Wait...I need to modify one thing I said; there is one Uber driver in Portland that likes to shoot his mouth off. He's an ex-cab driver who was fired for his use of heroin while on the job. He was also caught (in the act) in the bathroom of one of Portland's finest hotels, "The Hotel Monaco." He was given the choice to clean up or leave. He left. He now drives "for" Uber with personal UBER vanity plates on his car.

Edit:
"Houston - $1.10 per mile"

Why on God's green Earth would you do that for $1.10 a mile. After Uber, state and federal taxes, FICA, the wear on your personal car...WTF is left for YOU?


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

If you guys don't have the proper insurance then stay at home.


----------

